# Haementeria ghilianii (giant leech)



## TroyMcClureOG82 (Dec 2, 2004)

That's just nasty. Anybody ever encounter one of these bad boys? What kind of damage can something like that inflict???


----------



## ghost_tomb (Dec 2, 2004)

i don't know anything about it but I WANT ONE.

very cool

that is one big leech, must take alot of blood.

anyone here know how to keep leechs?


*runs off to google*


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 2, 2004)

I don't know how to keep this species but Hirudo medicinalis can be kept several month in the fridge (up to a year) after being fed. 
For those who want to disgust guests it's a great pet!   

Bernhard


----------



## MilkmanWes (Dec 2, 2004)

Bet a nice chunk of fresh raw beef liver would be a tastey treat for them.


----------



## Malkavian (Dec 2, 2004)

Is that how you feed those? With organ meat thats likely to still have some blood in it?

I had this mental image of giving an eight inch leech a little mouse to slurp on


----------



## El Johano (Dec 2, 2004)

Awesome! I want one........or 10  ;P


----------



## MilkmanWes (Dec 2, 2004)

Malkavian said:
			
		

> Is that how you feed those? With organ meat thats likely to still have some blood in it?
> 
> I had this mental image of giving an eight inch leech a little mouse to slurp on


Don't know, but fresh  beef liver is lke a blood sponge and easily obtained from a butcher, so it seems likely that it would provide them with what they want. They live in water and wet places so they probably feed on fish so maybe a live fingerling bait fish. Mice could fight back and hurt the leech.


----------



## ghost_tomb (Dec 2, 2004)

anyone know where i can get a leech in the uk and are they active in their tank??


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 2, 2004)

ghost_tomb said:
			
		

> anyone know where i can get a leech in the uk and are they active in their tank??


I think you can order Hirudo medicinalis at your local pharmacy, it is at least worth a try.
It is very interresting to watch them swim and climb the walls.
We've had some at my university for disection a while ago, interresting creatures,  they even have some nice light green and orange stripes!

greetings
Bernhard


----------



## Atrax robustus (Dec 3, 2004)

Just done a quick google and found http://www.biopharm-leeches.com/ mostly about medicinal leeches.
AR.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Dec 3, 2004)

wow that's a monster leech, the biggest one i've ever seen back home is only 3"
 the onlt thing i knew about them is they can flick themselves or move themselves so fast just like spring when they sense the heat!


----------



## Atrax robustus (Dec 3, 2004)

Just talked to a friend who’s a pharmacist and she ordered a couple of medicinal leeches for someone (or some company) and they were around £200 a pair!! something to do with the fact that they have to be sterile.
I've wanted to keep them for sometime (they have got to be the coolist thing to watch swimming) but at those prices I dread to think what the cost of the giant ones would be.
AR.


----------



## mantid (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow thats expensive that would be awesome to own one though think of all the blood it would drink.  It could probably drink you dry in a couple of hours...


----------



## MilkmanWes (Dec 4, 2004)

http://www.leechesusa.com/LEECHESUSA/prices_information.asp

hmmm so what kind of enclosure for them? they can climb glass and squeeze throgh very very tiny openings. 5 gall aquarium with screen lid on very tight or maybe with a cloth held on by rubber bands.


----------

